# ECIGSSA Comp 2 - Show us your Favourite Juices! - (Vape Cartel & Mr Hardwicks & Paulies)



## shaunnadan (15/6/16)

*ECIGSSA Competition 2 - Show us your Favourite Juices! *
--- sponsored by *Vape Cartel, Mr. Hardwicks *and *Paulies E-Juice* ---

--- closing date - 30 June 2016 ---​Following the huge success of our first competition we are very excited to start our next competition with the members of ECIGSSA

*What you need to do to win*

Tell us what one of your favourite juices are

We want you to *describe *(in _no less_ than 1 sentence) why this is one of your favourite juices
Then you need to post a *fun picture* of your favourite juice.
*Tag the vendor* you got it from or the juice maker or the vendor that sells the juice

*Tag a member* you know on the forum that needs to enter, this will help to keep the momentum going
Enter as many times as you like to increase your chances of winning!

*Prizes*

*

*

*

*

*

*


We are delighted to announce that the sponsors of prizes for this second competition are *Vape Cartel*, *Mr Hardwicks *and *Paulies E-Liquid. *Thank you for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and generous vendors as part of this forum. We intend involving a wide range of vendors in these competitions over time.

Prize from *Vape Cartel*

4 x 115ml The e-Liquid Project (your choice of flavour that is in stock)
Free shipping within SA
Prize from *Mr Hardwicks*

4 x 115ml Juice (1 of each in the whole line)
Free shipping within SA
Prize from *Paulies E-Liquid*

7 x 50ml Juice (1 of each in the whole line)
Free shipping within SA

*Closing Date and Competition Rules*

The competition will close on *Thursday 30th June 2016* at 5pm. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
One post per entry, multiple entries allowed

The *three *winners will be *randomly drawn *from eligible entrants
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition however members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw. 

Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. We may consider widening this over time. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.







​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

Vapour Mountain XXX - One of my ADV's and the juice I vape most... Menthol and Litchi are predominant but there must be a few other concentrates that give the juice it's very unique taste and flavour. It's refreshing, sweet and smooth... a special juice for sure! Tagging Hi Ho @Silver and Benji @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

Awesome @Rob Fisher !
But you forgot to tag the vendor, hehe

Ok let me go find a bottle of one of my juices

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

Awesome. This is going to be fun!!

One of my favourites is Witchers Brew Blackbird

Why? It just tastes so good. Has a tobacco taste but has something slightly sweet and milky to it. But not too sweet. And it knocks hard in 18mg. Champion juice this. Just a pity it's so scarce nowadays.

I blame @RevnLucky7 for my love for this juice. And have ordered a few times from VapeMob.




Am tagging @Andre to enter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (15/6/16)

Hhhmm wonder what the 4th juice will be from @method1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (15/6/16)

Oooooh yeah what an awesome comp 

My first entry :

Mr Hardwicks entire range. Everything Joel makes is just magic , and our favorite girl Debbie is my renowned all day vape for good reason. I have been lucky enough to sample some pre release juices and Joel impresses on all counts! Thanks @method1 







I think @sideshowruki should enter this 

Thanks ECIGSSA team and all the sponsors

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/6/16)

I have two favorite juices but seeing as Uncle Rob already spoke about the one I will do the other. Creamy Clouds - Juicy Pear & Caramel. Perfectly balanced juice that is not overpoweringly sweet. Just the right amount of Pear to Caramel ratio makes it taste like you are eating the real thing, Yum Yum. My picture is funny because the bottle is empty and I need to restock

@The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds 

@waja09

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nizo (15/6/16)

My Favorite Juice is TRINITY by *Northern Craft Vapes*. The Sweet Fruity flavour is just mind blowing, the definitely took there time in perfecting the amazing balance. TRINITY is the flavour that got me pulled into Vape lifestyle, my friend has been vaping for a while and I would always give it a try but after tasting TRINITY i knew it was time to get my own, and the rest is history

Thank you for a perfect Flavour @Vapington !



@RiaanAitkem

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

Great fun photo @Nizo!
You need to tag someone else in your post for a valid entry...
Quick... edit your post...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/6/16)

One of my favourite juices at the moment is Bora Bora White, a DIY tobacco juice. Love it for the taste of creamy mild cigar with subtle notes of white chocolate and a spirituous tinge. 

For the recipe before tweaking I have to thank HIC here.

For the ingredients in this instance the credit goes to Valley Vapour and I have to tag @drew.






Please enter @Viper_SA!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Robert Howes (15/6/16)

Vapour Mountain menthol ice by @Oupa. Been my all day everyday lung full of deliciousness for about 2 years. Ice ice baby.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (15/6/16)

My after every meal desert will have to be @Paulie 's Apricot Jam Doughnut no matter what your eating or mod your using and @Alex will agree. Got mine from @VapeKing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sideshowruki (15/6/16)

How do you select just one????? I vape indiscriminately
But here goes...

I recently discovered this juice by accident, @Chezzig gave me a bottle and I was instantly in love. *Five Points - The Milk* is the creamiest milk delight I have ever had. ADV for sure!








@Marius Combrink

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (15/6/16)

sideshowruki said:


> How do you select just one????? I vape indiscriminately




you don't need to select just one ! that's the beauty of this competition. each valid post increases your chances of winning

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (15/6/16)

Mine without any doubt is ice cream doughnuts bedrock from @VapeKing and it is just a sweet glazed doighnut on the inhale and creamy goodness on the exhale.

Dont know many people on this forum but the one that helped me most was @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher !
> But you forgot to tag the vendor, hehe
> 
> Ok let me go find a bottle of one of my juices



Fixed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/6/16)

not entering, because there are guys who need the juice more than I do... but... Good luck everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape0206 (15/6/16)

Been vaping for about a month now sooo i havent tried many juices but here goes...

1) Hazeworks Scream - first juice i vaped on and was hooked ever since. Awesome desert bakery type vape. Purchased at Vape Cartel CT.

2) The E-Liquid Project Straw Dogs - awesome strawberry milkshake goodness and will definitely be in my usual rotation. Purchased at Vape Cartel CT.

3) Pompous Pom Queen Bee - sweet sweet honey. A bit too much honey flavour for me but still a good vape. Purchased at Vape Cartel CT.

@Vape Cartel @KieranD 
@Crockett











Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

One of my all time favourited and a staple ADV for over a year.

Vapour Mountain Strawberry and VM Menthol concentrate from Cape Based Vape guru @Oupa.




My 'strawberry ice' mix has been serving exclusively in the Lemo1 for over a year now. I love this because the strawberry is special. Not candy-ish. But tastes real. Has a slightly sour twang. The menthol makes it icy and lovely. Nice throat burn on long restricted lung hits. For me it is just perfect.

Tagging @Alexander Scott to enter

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali (16/6/16)

Too many juices that i enjoy! But these take the cake! I buy juices, drip it a few times and if its a fav, i store it for later when need that great vape! At the moment i vape the others that aren't in my favourites. Mmm range from @Mike murica @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds Wookie and Weiners from @element0709

Tagging @Lim



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

Great competition guys,will definitely help some of us that haven't tried such a big variety of juices

Mine is milky strawberry ice scream-creamy clouds,its been keeping me off the stinkies and has helped me get others interested in vaping,several people have come up to me and ask what's that it smells amazing,I mainly only Vape in outside smoking areas and with the great strawberry smell I've gotten numbers of smokers that want to start vaping as well,so its helping me change the life of others ￼and I love the milky strawberry flavor

Thank you to @Andre for suggesting @vapecartel capetown @capetocuba,that's where I bought the juice,took a 100ml without even tasting it just coz they recommended it

@devdev

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Love the photo @moolies86 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/6/16)

All time favourite juice is Blueberry Smackaroon! From @method1 

I love blueberries and macaroons, so this a a perfect marriage of the two into one single juice.

Bought the juice from Eric at Vape Chem (@element0709)






I feel like @Jakey needs to enter

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Nice one @Yiannaki !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/6/16)

Silver said:


> One of my all time favourited and a staple ADV for over a year.
> 
> Vapour Mountain Strawberry and VM Menthol concentrate from Cape Based Vape guru @Oupa.
> 
> ...


Snap! @Oupa's Strawberry is by far the most authentic Strawberry out there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DrSirus-88 (16/6/16)

Been vaping for 5months now. And since day one the one juice I cannot not have in my rotation is:

1. Coffee cake by @Paulie - this is hands down the best coffee Vape I have tasted and just like actual coffee it brightens up my day.

Thanks you @VapeKing for steering me in this direction.

Although you work for a vendor I will still ask you to enter @Dr Phil

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DrSirus-88 (16/6/16)

Post number 2.

And another juice from my main man @Paulie that I just cannot live without is

Apricot Jam doughnut - you know that warm tingling feeling you get when you see a gorgeous women, well that's what this tastes like. Absolute winner winner.

You can see who the vendor is - thanks again 

Tag - @Ollie @VapeKing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Great photo of the jam doughnut with the juice @DrSirus-88 
You just need to tag another member to make that a valid entry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/6/16)

One of my all time favourite juice. Debbie Does Donuts is a smooth, perfectly balanced chocolate donut  which isn't overly sweetened and is easily an ADV. A chocolate donut minus the calories  Excellent juice @method1 
Definitely one of my all time favorites  








Tagging @Greyz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alexander Scott (16/6/16)

Thanks for the tag @Silver, my all time favorite juice so far is Lemony Cookie from the ladies at @Fogmachine, their desert vapes are awesome! Need to order some more, getting withdrawal symptoms, lmao.




Tagging @Zahz to enter!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

One of my occasional pleasures is Marshmallow Man from @Sir Vape... tastes just like marshmallows and is really sweet... great vape!


Tagging @Christos

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

Also a great juice smackaroon by mr hardwicks,love the sweet fruity taste,originally bought it for hrh and had to hijack it before boarding my flight lol got it from @vapecartel @KieranD 





Tagging @Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (16/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> One of my occasional pleasures is Marshmallow Man from @Sir Vape... tastes just like marshmallows and is really sweet... great vape!
> View attachment 57880
> 
> Tagging @Christos



Well, ELP Amazon.
It's the first flavour I can't figure out the ingredients. 
I'm my opinion it's the best fruit loops derivative with subtle fruitiness and not harsh lemon.

ELP amazon takes me back to my childhood, coincidently I loved fruit loops until the product was discontinued. 

Amazon wil be in stock towards the end of the month so all my bottles are empty. 



Special thanks to @KieranD from vapecartel for this local wonder juice. 
Juice in the left corner is pink lady to make the juice triangle. 


Subsequently I vape all the juices the from the sponsors so there is a follow up pic  



Tagging @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (16/6/16)

Damn damn damn first flavour i vaped was from @VapeCartel and boy was it a winner. Nothing better than fresh fruity flavour mixed in to who knows what but thats the thing that got me hooked


@Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/6/16)

This is my favourite juices at the moment. Why I love it she is a movie star, she's elegant, tasteful and just outright gorgeous. Thank u @Vapington for this beauty.

@Andre @rogue zombie @Greyz 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

@rogue zombie , you need to tag the vendor/mixer for a valid entry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (17/6/16)

Post 3.

Another one of my favorite juices and this is a newly acquired juice however I just haven't been able to put it down.

This is non other than

@Orion Asteroid - takes me back to primary school, opening my lunch box packed by mom and finding that peanut butter sandwich. Just yummy @VapeKing

I would like to find out what @Spydro likes to Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/6/16)

These are a few of my favourites from my favourite labels. But I like all the juices from these labels...

I love these juices because theyre unique and represent some of the best of what's available from local juice maestro mixers. They are also some of the very few juices that I would buy, as I make most of my stuff.

View attachment 57967


I'd like to hear what @Alex is loving these days

Tagging @method1 @Paulie @Mike thank you for the great juices you good things

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/16)

One of those rare gems that you never get tired of, a true AYV (all year vape). The experience is in the name. This unruly crowd has taken up permanent residence in my GEM tank on top of a SX Mini. Thank you @Mike for a truly unique creation.






Which juice are you enjoying nowadays @BhavZ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

That was a fun pic indeed @Andre !
Awesome


----------



## Spydro (17/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Post 3.
> 
> Another one of my favorite juices and this is a newly acquired juice however I just haven't been able to put it down.
> 
> ...



I mostly only vape my own DIY liquids anymore that are made to my personal tastes, and most of them are intense. The majority are drink based (coffees, teas, liquors, etc), some very spicy and/or herb laced, some dessert vapes and some tobacco NET's. I also DIY some of my own NEF's myself instead of buying flavor concentrates.

I have not been buying premade liquids for quite some time. I started doing DIY over 3 years ago, did the premade's in excess for awhile then went back to the DIY. However, I am trying out some SA liquids right now as well (thanks again to @Rob Fisher). Brother Rob also sent me a small sample of Tropical Ice earlier (and samples of three of those that I now have larger bottles of). While ice cold is my thing that I use other chemical or mint additives to get, the menthol flavor is not. Even so the XXX is a sure winner even though I rarely vape fruit anything and don't like menthol. So I learned from the XXX and am using the Trop Ice as an additive to some of my DIY liquids that mask the menthol same as the fruits do in XXX. It works to add cool to them.




Tags: @Oupa @Paulie (sorry, don't know who to tag for Fogg's).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## rogue zombie (17/6/16)

Spydro said:


> I mostly only vape my own DIY liquids anymore that are made to my personal tastes, and most of them are intense. The majority are drink based (coffees, teas, liquors, etc), some very spicy and/or herb laced, some dessert vapes and some tobacco NET's. I also DIY some of my own NEF's myself instead of buying flavor concentrates.
> 
> I have not been buying premade liquids for quite some time. I started doing DIY over 3 years ago, did the premade's in excess for awhile then went back to the DIY. However, I am trying out some SA liquids right now as well (thanks again to @Rob Fisher). Brother Rob also sent me a small sample of Tropical Ice earlier (and samples of three of those that I now have larger bottles of). While ice cold is my thing that I use other chemical or mint additives to get, the menthol flavor is not. Even so the XXX is a sure winner even though I rarely vape fruit anything and don't like menthol. So I learned from the XXX and am using the Trop Ice as an additive to some of my DIY liquids that mask the menthol same as the fruits do in XXX. It works to add cool to them.
> 
> ...


Aw... you should try Paulie's Jam Donut to

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (17/6/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Aw... you should try Paulie's Jam Donut to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



What was sent was what I asked Rob for other than the Strawberry Lemon Cake that was a surprise bottle in with the others. I don't normally do much in the way of dessert, bakery, cake, cookie, candy, etc vapes, so the Pistachio Ice Cream & Coffee Cake was all I asked for from @Paulie. I had already had a small sample of the PIC, wanted to try the CC. But I like all three of them. Could easily get hooked on the PIC and CC, maybe even the SLC (they are all so amazingly smooth). So would bet all of his liquids are winners if from the flavor profiles you normally like to vape. The fruits and extreme sweets might be a stretch for me though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (17/6/16)

Spydro said:


> What was sent was what I asked Rob for other than the Strawberry Lemon Cake that was a surprise bottle in with the others. I don't normally do much in the way of dessert, bakery, cake, cookie, candy, etc vapes, so the Pistachio Ice Cream & Coffee Cake was all I asked for from @Paulie. I had already had a small sample of the PIC, wanted to try the CC. But I like all three of them. Could easily get hooked on the PIC and CC, maybe even the SLC (they are all so amazingly smooth). So would bet all of his liquids are winners if from the flavor profiles you normally like to vape. The fruits and extreme sweets might be a stretch for me though.


Yip, all Paulie's stuff is brilliantly done.

I also make majority of my stuff, but can't help have a few of his and other gems, that I couldn't come close to replicating.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/6/16)

Post 2. Loving my diy at the moment. Thank you @Richio for the awesome service and flavours. Will be placing an order soon.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/6/16)

Vapin' Goodies 

A recent favorite that I have loved every drop ! 

Now most of my friends know that strawberry is not to my liking but this juice I have fallen in love with. 

A velvet creamy juice with berries for an ADV

Got it from vape King 

Tagging : @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape0206 (17/6/16)

Been vaping on some new juice.. PHAT BASTARD juice co. .. Bought it from a guy whos making his own juice and its not bad.. 

1) Berry Nice - its like a berry breakfast bar 

2) Banana Cream - its like a banana smoothie thats just freaken awesome






Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 58001
> 
> Vapin' Goodies
> 
> ...



Awesome fun photo @shaunnadan 
Although we are not eligible, you do need to tag the vendor/mixologist concerned for a valid entry. Just pointing that out for the other entrants


----------



## Zahz (17/6/16)

Thanks for the tag @Alexander Scott. 

One of my favourite juice from the time I started Vaping is Debbie Does Donuts. The first time I tasted it @Sir Vape juice testing and I just had to go home with a bottle of it. What amazed me most is the authenticity of the chocolate doughnut flavour i experienced with each Vape. It was love at first Vape ! 





@Ugi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Johan Heyns (17/6/16)

Hey guys

One of my current favorite juices is Eros by Vapour Mountain 

It's been my ADV for a couple weeks as I bought a 100ml bottle off of a fellow forum member. The flavor profile is a apple crumble. The reason why I love it is its not too sweet and has a lovely cinnamon aftertaste.

The juice is made by @Oupa as you all know 

I nominate @Migs to post, with his luck he'll probably win xD. He is also the forum member from who I bought the VM juices and had nothing but a great experience doing business with him










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (18/6/16)

It's almost impossible to choose my favorite one, although I would say that @method1 is one of my favorite mixers. He definitely makes one of the best local juices which can be pulled off as international juices.

Debbie Does Donuts is a perfect, well balanced and smooth chocolate doughnut flavor. This flavor gets better which each pull and is quite hard to put down once you get started.

Smackaroon is exactly like what the description says, you can taste the sweet-tart raspberry apple with a light almond cookie on the exhale along with a sweet note. This flavor is quite complex and the flavor isn't too overbearing but rather subtle which makes for a really nice vape.

Mr Hardwick's chocolate milk: I'm not sure of it's name yet, but I'm damn sure that this is the best chocolate flavor!!! This flavor is extremely smooth, well balanced and not overly sweetened. The flavor isn't too overbearing in a way that all you taste is the chocolate, you can definitely feel the smoothness of this flavor with each puff. The flavor subtle which is a good thing because most juices that have a full on flavor you can never really vape it all day. The closest thing I can relate this flavor to is nesquik. It's easily an ADV for me and one of my all time favorites. All the ingredients just combine perfectly to suite any palate. To everyone who is looking for a perfect chocolate vape, Stop looking and give this juice a try. You won't regret it!!!






Tagging: @method1 




​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (18/6/16)

Thanks for the tag @Yiannaki. So one of my absolute favourites has to be OHW milkman. At the price, this juice was amazing value for money. Been through 4x180mls. Unfortunately its a bit hard to come by now, but im hoping the vendors will get more in soon. Bought from @Sir Vape. 




Maybe @Gibo should give us his thoughts

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Thanks for the tag @Yiannaki. So one of my absolute favourites has to be OHW milkman. At the price, this juice was amazing value for money. Been through 4x180mls. Unfortunately its a bit hard to come by now, but im hoping the vendors will get more in soon. Bought from @Sir Vape.
> 
> View attachment 58067
> 
> ...


Here is a suggestion:

Look for a good clone. Like this one, for example.
Go to Flavrvape, give it a name, select the ingredients and input the percentages, choose your PG/VG ratio and your Nic strength.
For R70.00 you can have 30 ml to test. A bargain.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jakey (18/6/16)

Andre said:


> Here is a suggestion:
> 
> Look for a good clone. Like this one, for example.
> Go to Flavrvape, give it a name, select the ingredients and input the percentages, choose your PG/VG ratio and your Nic strength.
> For R70.00 you can have 30 ml to test. A bargain.


Thanks @Andre I think im going to do just that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (18/6/16)

Another juice that blew me away was Duchess and duchess reserve. The way I managed to get my hand on my first bottle was actually quite memorable. It was won in a competition held by @KieranD. There was a fun back and forth of rhyme-rap-freestyle-multilanguaged poetry something or the other between a few members. If you wanna have a bit of a laugh you can find it here. 




So with that I call on someone I havnt seen around in a while.... @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (18/6/16)

My current favorite is Mr. Hardwicks' - Smackaroon. Made by Mr. Hardwicks' (I know right, sounds like a porn star name ). Got mine from @VapeGrrl at Vapeclub in 3mg. I love the juice because it is very different from the usual, and it proves that we don't always like to vape what we eat. I hate almonds, but in this juice I love it! Really a little gem to have around. 

Currently vaping it at 45W in the Melo 3 with stock 0.5ohm coil on my RX200s




Tagging @Christos to enter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (18/6/16)

This is one of my all time favourites

@Paulie's Guava




This juice is very special. I love it because it's so authentic. Tastes just like real guava to me. Feels like I'm eating guava roll. 

Also, the juice maker - Paulie - is a fabulous guy, committed to the community and has so much love for Vaping. 

Paulie you made a winner here!!

Tagging @kevkev to enter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (18/6/16)

Viper_SA said:


> My current favorite is Mr. Hardwicks' - Smackaroon. Made by Mr. Hardwicks' (I know right, sounds like a porn star name ). Got mine from @VapeGrrl at Vapeclub in 3mg. I love the juice because it is very different from the usual, and it proves that we don't always like to vape what we eat. I hate almonds, but in this juice I love it! Really a little gem to have around.
> 
> Currently vaping it at 45W in the Melo 3 with stock 0.5ohm coil on my RX200s
> 
> ...


Well thanks @Viper_SA for the tag. 

Another of my favourites @Paulie is coffee cake.
This juice tastes like coffee and like cake. It's a staple in my rotation and the avo 24 is always full. The description is short but @Paulies marketing is spot on. Simple and concise. My first vape when I wake and my last before bed. 0.3 ohm fused SS claptons makes the taste phenomenal. 
Another reason why I have abandoned diy. It's like when someone else makes you coffee and it tastes better even though it's machine coffee 

I added sugar and I'm going to regret this but here is the fun picture. 


Tagging @DoubleD for some random awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## kevkev (18/6/16)

Thanks for the tag @Silver 

One of my favorite fruity juices has to be Fetch, it's a very well made and true pawpaw juice with some other magic in the mix. This here gem is mixed by @Rooigevaar over at Wiener Vape Co. 

I love it because it tastes just like a fresh pawpaw and is very refreshing. This juice takes me back to summer days as a child, running through sprinklers in our 'onnerbroeke' and filling up with all sorts of fresh fruit. 







Tagging @kimbo to enter




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (18/6/16)

Lovely description and photo @kevkev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (18/6/16)

How about some nice Noggy Rock from @Mike's Mega Mixes. A very nice Brandy Milkshakey Vape, reminds me of that nice Dom Pedro you would order after your meal when eating out.






@MurderDoll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kevkev (18/6/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> How about some nice Noggy Rock from @Mike's Mega Mixes. A very nice Brandy Milkshakey Vape, reminds me of that nice Dom Pedro you would order after your meal when eating out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also one of my favorites from MMM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (18/6/16)

Second post:

Hey again

Another juice I've been vaping a lot is Very Veneto by Vapor Corp. Many of you may not know this juice, it is made by a local Stellenbosch vape supplier's brother.

The flavor profile of it is coffee, well more like a vanilla coffee. And the reason why I love it is It tastes exactly like this:






#vapepairing made in heaven

Anyways I nominate @thatotherguy to participate 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (20/6/16)

_ So, in the beginning we started with this_ 




_ Then we found this, and believe me, no weight gained and you can have as much as you like_ 




_ BUT now we have this , what can I say, its only getting better and better _





_ If you can't see what this is all about, here it is _





This is where I got it from 
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/





This is who sold it to me 
@JakesSA 

and this is who should try it 
@Alex 
why not.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (20/6/16)

One of my favorite juices is from this guy.




and he makes an outstanding jam donut thing that I love.





and I'm tagging @PsyCLown

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie (20/6/16)

Alex said:


> One of my favorite juices is from this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you watching porn?

The guy on your screen totally looks like a porn star 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (20/6/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Are you watching porn?
> 
> The guy on your screen totally looks like a porn star
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


We bow to your superior knowledge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## rogue zombie (20/6/16)

Andre said:


> We bow to your superior knowledge


Mwaa haa haa... nicely done

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keith Milton (20/6/16)

This is a really delicious Apple pie, and it is drenched with Butterscotch, yummy ADV

got it at vape cartel @Kieran

Tagging @Jaime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Migs (20/6/16)

Hi guys,

One of my favorite all day vapes is no other than the famous Scream from Hazeworks, this stuff is just out of this world, the combination of ingredients just hits my palate in the best ways, for me, this is the best Strawberry Ice Cream vape ever made, Ill give me left leg for the recipe    .

I got my first ever bottle from the awesome @ShaneW from Juicy Joes on the night he opened his shop, man I still need the 100ml of fetch you promised lol .

I think @Clouds4Days should enter, I'd like to hear hes story.

Here is a picture of Scream sleeping next to me in bed.



Nothing better than some 0 Calorie Strawberry Ice Cream and your favorite series while laying in bed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (20/6/16)

Well this one I got as a gift from a family member but there is nothing better.
Sipping on some oreos and ice cream all blitzed up and made better than any oreo Mcflurry or milkshake you can think of and that is what I am vaping right now.
Your first pull is brilliant and the more you drip the better it tastes so if you love oreos and creamy goodness and looking to spoil yourself it is a must have.
Imagine your first time Sipping an oreo milkshake, the sweetness and creaminess of the ice cream and all of the sudden a burst of cookie with the dense flavours. That's this vape if that was better

@Ayoob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Migs (20/6/16)

The day I got my first setup at Foggas vape lounge, I tried some Fetch from Wiener and was in love the moment I had the first hit, I've since looked for 100ml bottles since the 30ml bottles just last a day since it is so addictive. 

The papaya in the juice is so addicting I am sure there is something else in there that makes you chain vape it till the bottle is empty, if anyone have not tried Fetch, they seriously need to get a bottle right now.

Got it from the awesome vape shop in Claremont @Foggas Vape Lounge .

I challenge @brotiform to enter if he has not.

Heres a picture with my dachshund sleeping with a not so great bottle of Fetch photoshoped in it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Mogwai79 (23/6/16)

My favorite currently is Blueberry double ice from Vape Juice SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (23/6/16)

Really loving Hazeworks Scream and Pompous Pom Strawberry Shortcake , acquired from @ShaneW at Juicy Joes 

My next nomination is @JPODS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (23/6/16)

Thanks to all those who have entered thus far

Great to see the vast array of juices receiving so much support!

Keep em coming...

This comp is sponsored by *Vape Cartel ,* *Mr Hardwicks and Paulies E-Juice *- thank you again for the prizes
Comp runs till 30 June 2016

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform (23/6/16)

Snatch Sugar Rush , freshly made for yours truly. Supplied by the beautiful @TommyL

My nomination is @DonniZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/6/16)

So took me way too long to enter in this! My favorite of all time is thanks to @Oupa . XXX is not only my favorite movie genre but my favorite juice as well. The flavor is just beautiful!




Tagging @Greyz !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (26/6/16)

This is my first in the morning favorite, a delicious pudding from @method1 purchased from @ShaneW .

This juice is complex and right on the nose in terms of chocolate donut for me. Non-vapers always tell me how good Debbie Does Donuts smells to them!





Tagging @Feliks Karp !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/6/16)

My last entry is this beautiful little number from @ComplexChaos , pretty sure they were on a crazy ride on the back of an elephant in a field of mushrooms on pogo sticks when they came up with this trippy little number!




Got this as a gift, pretty sure it was from @ShaneW again!

Tagging @Sickboy77 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/6/16)

My last entry is this beautiful little number from @ComplexChaos , pretty sure they were on a crazy ride when they came up with this little number!

View attachment 58889


Got this as a gift, pretty sure it was from @ShaneW again! 

Tagging @Sickboy77 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Vaping Makes Work Possible

Not a day goes past without me needing a vape at work . It truly makes life so much easier , and to top it off with some Fogg's The Milky Way . It was almost a disaster the day I almost ran out . This juice is masterfully crafted and local at that , a juice that can give any international cereal juice a run for its money . The plus is that vape has no ash that could fall on my spray work , which by the way is a huge bonus .
vape = more productivity
vape+Foggs = ultra productivity
I got it from Vape Club @VapeGrrl
I challenge @Ryan_rsa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (28/6/16)

I am new at this and not sure how to even tag someone but I really wanted to enter for the fun. 
Juice: Vapour Mountain
Vendor : Vapour Station - Cape Town
CREATOR : @Oupa
Flavour : Banana Cream
Reason : Evolutionary instinct for the love of bananas I guess since it's a taste that has been enjoyed by homo sapiens for at least 200 000 years.
I challenge @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (28/6/16)

KZOR said:


> I am new at this and not sure how to even tag someone but I really wanted to enter for the fun.
> Juice: Vapour Mountain
> Vendor : Vapour Station - Cape Town
> Flavour : Banana Cream
> ...



Hi @KZOR
To tag someone you just use the @ symbol then type the forum name pf the person you want to tag
In your case, you could probably tag Oupa for the Vapour Mountain juice, since he is the maker of it. Not sure about Vape Station
Then also tag another member to "invite" them to enter


----------



## Silver (28/6/16)

Ps @KZOR - great Vapour Mountain pic by the way!


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

KZOR said:


> I am new at this and not sure how to even tag someone but I really wanted to enter for the fun.
> Juice: Vapour Mountain
> Vendor : Vapour Station - Cape Town
> CREATOR : @Oupa
> ...


Stunning picture. @Oupa should use it for promo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (28/6/16)

Andre said:


> Stunning picture. @Oupa should use it for promo.


Thanks ......have loads of time to play around with photo editor since it is holidays for teachers like me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nizo (28/6/16)

Start dripping they said, you’ll save on juice they said. Well it did until I got my hands on *ASTRIOD by Orion*, I’m half way through my second 100ml bottle and its only been 7 days, I got it from a friend who “didn’t like it” well I guess Different strokes for different folks (He bought it from juicyjoes @ShaneW*)*. I just can’t get enough of the smooth and amazing peanut butter taste (well it doesn’t exactly taste like peanut butter, its kinda like peanut butter with a twist). Plus the VG/PG ratio = *Clouds for Days.*
Hope yous like the pic



@Riaan Aitkem

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/6/16)

My last entry 

Juice: Fetch, East and Good Boy
Vendor: Wiener Vape Co 
Creator: @Rooigevaar
Flavour: Papaya, plum and other fruits, RY4 and Apple almonds and I think white grape.
Reason: I won this in a competition and loving the range so far. It's a well crafted juice and everytime u vape them they bring back great memories and keeps u wanting more. So thank you @Rooigevaar for my prize loving the flavours so far.





@Richio


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (28/6/16)

Who am I to argue with the taste of the billionaire Bruce Wayne. Such a huge fan.
Challenge @Andre
Origin @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (28/6/16)

Thank you to everyone that entered ! Some of these pictures are amazing.

Just a reminder for those that haven't entered that time is running out , only 2 days to go ! 

Multiple entries are welcome in this competition

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform (28/6/16)

I'd like to thank @Oupa from VM for the wonderfully delicious VM4 

My next nomination is @Greyz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (28/6/16)

Another great juice by @Sir Vape the flavor profile on this juice is a nice sweet grape (candy) bubblegum. It tastes exactly like it's description. Excellent job in nailing this juice @Sir Vape  

Tagging: @Alexander Scott @Ugi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zucas (28/6/16)

The Sky Is Not The Limit - The ORION Belt Is

One cannot explain how good a nice vape is after a hard days flying , but not any vape ....noooooo...it has to be ORION Northern Star . No other vape juice comes close to this key lime pie , reminds me of desert after a sundays lunch , you know the one that you waited all week for ...yes? Yes ofcourse you do . This little number is always full and packed into my flight bag , ready to go at a moments notice.
I get my weekly supply from @VapeKing
I nominate next @Henx

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## moolies86 (28/6/16)

Debbie does Donuts by @method1 MR hardwicks the first juice i ever ordered and its a winner,currently my adv,i love the taste of this eliquid,wich is wierd coz i never use to be a fan of choc before i started vaping,ordered from Vape cartel

Tagging @**Vape Dutchess**

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (28/6/16)

I never knew I liked Chocolate Donuts so much! From my first taste of DDD I was transported back to my childhood days. At the funfair eating cotton candy, standing in line at that mini donut stall and smelling those fresh donuts. DDD reminds of those soft and warm mini chocolate donuts with their hint of cinnamon and that dry cheap chocolate    

Thank you @method1 for making this awesome sauce!

I'm tagging @outlaw_cloud 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape0206 (29/6/16)

Vape Mail!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Got my 4 juices from Retro Vape Co. delivered today. 

Been vaping vanilla Royale.. So sooo awesome.. Might be my ADV.. Didnt get a chance to try the others yet





Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (29/6/16)

My favorite juice are from @OrionVapes, 


Got the YOYO from @Morne Noonclouds and the rest from the maker Mike. Love them all its my all day vapes soooo smoooth and sooooo fully flavoured especially the YoYo!!
@Rian do this I challenge you

Keeping fingers crossed to win something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (29/6/16)

Makes you forget you're being gunned down while on the Empire State building. Even GRAY FAYdes away.
Thanks @Oupa for the great flavour.
Challenge @Peterphile69

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86 (29/6/16)

Having cake to early in the morning is frowned upon, not anymore !!! Paulies coffee cake makes this possible !!taste like coffee and taste like cake,how i start my morning off everyday,can't wait to try out the rest of his range,got this from Vape cartel





Tagging @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/6/16)

Mr.hardwicks smackaroon.
Really just an enjoyable all rounder, not overpowering, versatile, and suits my vaping style.
was purchased at vape king, so @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo get the tags.
@KimVapeDashian ENTER!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (29/6/16)

Greyz said:


> I never knew I liked Chocolate Donuts so much! From my first taste of DDD I was transported back to my childhood days. At the funfair eating cotton candy, standing in line at that mini donut stall and smelling those fresh donuts. DDD reminds of those soft and warm mini chocolate donuts with their hint of cinnamon and that dry cheap chocolate
> 
> Thank you @method1 for making this awesome sauce!
> 
> ...


Wow! Where did you find a pink H-Priv?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rian (29/6/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MR_F (29/6/16)

Ok here goes first post
My Vapourite Juice must be the Snatch Diary Queen and thats cause its hand crafted to perfection made by @TommyL
LOL but mainly my first juice used and bought while switching over to vaping so it basically took my virginity (OOOooops)


and not tagging any one else cause I dont know any one else on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/6/16)

Because Bubbles Matter - The Urban Grape
I picked this up on a whim, and was really surprised, nicely toned grape, with an amazing gummy texture which is enhanced by the 80 VG 20 PG mix, my absolute favourite ADV.
Purchased at @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds in fourways. 

@CloudmanJHB ENTER!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MR_F (29/6/16)

Second post 
My all day go to when I am craving for a stinky VM4 by Vapour Mountain made by @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zucas (29/6/16)

No Hiding Spot Is Good Enough 

When it comes to hiding my stash of Paulies Coffee Cake , no spot is safe enough . Somehow it always gets found and vaped, only for me to come home and find a empty bottle , true story . Let me begin by saying I don't do coffee vapes very easily , but Paulie just nailed it. From the aroma when opening the bottle to the rich warm vape with a cup of espresso .....just  wow , really just mind blowing. One can almost taste the sponge cake drizzled in espresso , and a 50ml bottle makes it a

My stash is always bought at @VapeKing

Come on Ryan , enter this comp already @Ryan_rsa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Zucas (29/6/16)

Mexican Word Of The Day - Ice Mocha

When it comes to just chilling at home and making clouds in front of the chill out box , then this is it . Mikes Mega Mixes - Berrynade , its for those times when you want to be in front of the beach but cant . My imagination goes crazy with hints of fresh berries topped with lemonade , smell of the sea and thoughts of relaxing . But alas I live in Pretoria and tomorrows work so this is the next best thing.

I get it from @VapeGrrl vapeclub

I nominate next @Random_Sheep

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Vape0206 (29/6/16)

Like Cinnabon without the calories. Awesome awesome vape

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape0206 (29/6/16)

To complete my previous posts

@RetroVapeCo. Where i bought the juice

Nominate @rayhaanstoffberg 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (29/6/16)

A new favourite of mine,something I've wanted to try ever since the first day I heard about the hype is xxx made by @Oupa at vapour mountain, this really hits the spot perfectly,the litchi that's prominent combining with other fruits and that touch of coolness makes this one of the most satisfying Vape I've ever had,bought it from @Sir Vape






Tagging @4RML


----------



## Dane (29/6/16)

I mostly experiment with DIY juice now but this juice was one of the first ones I bought. I enjoyed it so much that getting it in small quantities is just not feasible, just super delicious!! Made by @MarkDBN and purchased at The Vapery in Centurion @Dirk.






Tagging @GreenyZA if you have not entered yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Henx (29/6/16)

This beauty is one of my favourite juices! always so smooth and packed with flavour! definitely my ADV
credit to @Rooigevaar for this lovely juice!
@Steamin Demon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migs (29/6/16)

One of my all time favourites are the famous XXX from VM.

This is the juice that got me hooked when I started vaping 6 months ago, when I started I didn't like any of the juice I tried until I got a bottle of this stuff, never smoked menthol cigs but damn this juice was just so good, felt so good.

@Oupa from Vapour Mountain makes this and I buy 6 100ml bottles each time he has the special 

Tagging @RiaanRed so he can get in on this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (30/6/16)

Hello

My name is Riaan and I have an affair with YoYo and Coffee Cake...

In the beginning, I was lost, frustrated and sad as I could not find the juice that pushed my buttons, I tried international (Not a lot as they are very expensive) and no luck then I asked a few people what their favorite juice are and the cool sales peeps at @Vapecartel in Plumstead suggested I try Coffee Cake by @Paulie and from that day it became my ALL day vape then the hardware family got bigger and bigger luckily Michael Van Der Walt that makes @Orion launched a new juice, All Coiled Out – YoYo.
Both of these juices has been my all day vapes for the past 2 Months 

I get my monthly juice fix from JuicyJoes @ShaneW and @Vapecartel as they are local and I suffer from “Can`t wait for courier” syndrome.

@Chris du Toit you know you want to…

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (30/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Riaan and I have an affair with YoYo and Coffee Cake...
> 
> ...


This image disturbed me a little Riaan!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (30/6/16)

Mr Hardwicks Chocolate Milk , in sample form from the very talented @method1 

Impeccable as always!

Next nomination is @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (30/6/16)

Stosta said:


> This image disturbed me a little Riaan!


@Stosta you think it disturbed you a little... I'm running scared from @RiaanRed lol


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RiaanRed (30/6/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> @Stosta you think it disturbed you a little... I'm running scared from @RiaanRed lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Lol why @Chris du Toit ?


----------



## Chris du Toit (30/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Lol why @Chris du Toit ?


That pic.... I don't want to thanks lol

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## RiaanRed (30/6/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> That pic.... I don't want to thanks lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


LOL no I think you misunderstood! I meant you know you want to enter this competition...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaan Aitkem (30/6/16)

Thanks for the nominations @NMy Favourite Flavour by far is the max VG GLUHWEIN by (www.Supreme vape.co.za). It reminds me of Fireballs that I use to eat almost everyday growing up. A must Have!!!



@Nizo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (30/6/16)

Riaan Aitkem said:


> Thanks for the nominations @NMy Favourite Flavour by far is the max VG GLUHWEIN by (www.Supreme vape.co.za). It reminds me of Fireballs that I use to eat almost everyday growing up. A must Have!!!
> View attachment 59338
> 
> @Nizo


Sounds like a very interesting juice, but I cannot find it on their web site?


----------



## Riaan Aitkem (30/6/16)

Andre said:


> Sounds like a very interesting juice, but I cannot find it on their web site?


Contact them directly, they must have take ut off the page Supreme Vape, Robin 072 037 4211

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (30/6/16)

Have I won yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (30/6/16)

Here are my top 3 juices at this stage. I CANNOT choose one of them as my favourite, I love all three of them as they are all TOP NOTCH!

*1. Weiner Vape Fetch*
I got this from @Rooigevaar himself, have to dig that dude, as he sent me a 100ml of the FRESHEST CUT PAWPAW I ever tasted! I wish I could drink this juice!

*2. Fogg's Milky Way*
I bought this from @Sirvape . This is my first bottle, and I will be ordering many. many. MANY of them in the future!

*3. Vapour Mountain Banana Cream*
This juice I ordered from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain. I picked this juice because I had too much XXX to buy another, and I love it even more than I loved XXX. Need atleast another 5x 100ml of this one!!

I nominate @Casper to post his epic juices as he really needs a win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (30/6/16)

The truly exceptional ELP Special Reserve Batch #2 made by the incredibly suave @KieranD 

My next nomination is @Viashen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (30/6/16)

First peachy juice i tasted. Tastes like an awesome bowl of dessert.. Vanilla custard with sweet peaches. Awesome vape






Bought @Retro Vape Co 

Nominate @Migs

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape0206 (30/6/16)

I love a cakey vape but this red velvet just puts it over the top. Awesome winter vape.






@Retro Vape Co

Nominate @Modulas

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nizo (30/6/16)

Okay i promise this is my last post

So last week a got a awesome bottle of *Debbie Does Donuts *by *Mr Hardwicks @method1 *from @OnePowerfulCorsa and it was gone in 3days  it's unlikely my normal sweet tooth preference but I Love it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

I love this Juice more than Ice cream and strawberries itself!!! Purchased from my favourite vendor @Maxxis @LungCandy

I hope showing love to Hazeworks doesn't ban me from winning. I mean yeah I love Paulie's Coffee Cake and Mr Hardwick's Debbie does doughnuts but to me, Hazeworks Scream you the bomb. Would really like a chance to try out Paulie's other Juices 

@Shakez Enter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/6/16)

We have just an hour and a half until we close entries ! 

A huge thanks to Vape Cartel @KieranD Mr Hardwicks @method1 and Paulies E-Juice @Paulie for the great prizes !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (30/6/16)

I love Apricot Jam Doughnut from @Paulie but after it went missing with my gear I'm hoping I win more as I have a hankering for a South African family favorite again 

I nominate @skola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (30/6/16)

I see your VM stashes an raise you with my own.

Thanks to the most awesome Vape guru @Oupa.


----------



## Vape_r (30/6/16)

My favorite juice would have to be VM XXX, although it is not the best juice I've ever tasted, it is the only juice I've been able to Vape the whole day every single day! 
Got this from @Oupa at Vapour mountain. 

I think we should here from @skola because I recently sold him quite a few juices

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moolies86 (30/6/16)

One of my first juices I ever purchased is horny imp by voodo juice,unfortunately I only had the Aio to try it out on but still one of the flavours that kept me off the stinkies so has to go down as one of my favourites, its a blueberry cheese cake that keeps you coming back for more,got it from Vape club @JakesSA 

Tagging @TheVapeApe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/16)

Thanks to all the entrants of this wonderful competition! 
Your posts, pictures and tags were fabulous. 
It was great to see all the different juices and hear why you like them.

*Competition is closed*

We will be working on the list of eligible entries and then doing the draw.

Please be patient

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (30/6/16)

When can I collect my prize?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moolies86 (30/6/16)

brotiform said:


> When can I collect my prize?


Lol feeling pretty lucky myself,greatest prizes ever,thank you @method1 @KieranD @Paulie and ecigssa,if ever there was a prize I wanted to win real bad then this would be it,great competition and will definitely be trying out some of these juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (30/6/16)

Holding thumbs. 
Hope I win something for once in my life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## KZOR (30/6/16)

A win would be awesome since I have soooooooooo many flavours to test being a newbie.
GL everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/16)

Right, its time to compile the list of entrants...

Standby...

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## brotiform (30/6/16)

The anticipation is killing me

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (30/6/16)

And??????

This wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (30/6/16)

Solitaire ....also known as patience. 




To buy some time you can check out my figurine collection >>>>>>>
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/statues-and-figurines.t25209/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/16)

That was quite a long task!!

Thank you to all those who took part and to those who fulfilled all the requirements for a valid entry:

Tell us what one of your favourite juices are

We want you to *describe *(in _no less_ than 1 sentence) why this is one of your favourite juices
Then you need to post a *fun picture* of your favourite juice.
*Tag the vendor* you got it from or the juice maker or the vendor that sells the juice

*Tag a member* you know on the forum that needs to enter, this will help to keep the momentum going

The following valid posts were considered as entries 
(I have displayed multiple valid entries for a single member)

brotiform
OnePowerfulCorsa
Nizo (just made it with 51 posts)
Andre
Arno "Noxford" Steyn
sideshowruki
Vape0206
moolies86
Yiannaki

DrSirus-88
DrSirus-88
daniel craig
Alexander Scott
moolies86
Christos
kyle_redbull
DrSirus-88
rogue zombie
Andre
Zahz
Johan Heyns

daniel craig
Jakey
Jakey
Viper_SA
Christos
Alexander Scott
Willyza
Migs
Migs

Stosta
Stosta
Stosta
Zucas
Nizo
kyle_redbull
brotiform
daniel craig
Zucas
moolies86
Greyz
Create-A-Cloud
Feliks Karp

Feliks Karp
Zucas
Zucas
moolies86
Henx
Migs
RiaanRed
brotiform
Clouder

brotiform
Vape0206
Nizo
Vape_r
moolies86

Some of you ended off the competition with less than 50 posts. Sorry guys, your entries were not put into the draw
JoeBlowsClouds (35 posts)
Dane (29 posts)
KZOR (42 posts)
Raks92 (29 posts)

And sorry to Spydro for not residing within SA. But thank you for your contributions!

The draws will commence shortly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (30/6/16)

Here are the valid posts for the draws in one list:

brotiform
OnePowerfulCorsa
Nizo 
Andre
Arno "Noxford" Steyn
sideshowruki
Vape0206
moolies86
Yiannaki
DrSirus-88
DrSirus-88
daniel craig
Alexander Scott
moolies86
Christos
kyle_redbull
DrSirus-88
rogue zombie
Andre
Zahz
Johan Heyns
daniel craig
Jakey
Jakey
Viper_SA
Christos
Alexander Scott
Willyza
Migs
Migs
Stosta
Stosta
Stosta
Zucas
Nizo
kyle_redbull
brotiform
daniel craig
Zucas
moolies86
Greyz
Create-A-Cloud
Feliks Karp
Feliks Karp
Zucas
Zucas
moolies86
Henx
Migs
RiaanRed
brotiform
Clouder
brotiform
Vape0206
Nizo
Vape_r
moolies86

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape0206 (30/6/16)

Fingers crossed.. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (30/6/16)

Just a reminder of the amazing prizes here

3 prizes 


*



*

Prize from *Vape Cartel*

*4 x 115ml The e-Liquid Project (your choice of flavour that is in stock)*
Free shipping within SA


*



*

Prize from *Mr Hardwicks*

*4 x 115ml Juice (1 of each in the whole line)*
Free shipping within SA


*



*

Prize from *Paulies E-Liquid*

*7 x 50ml Juice (1 of each in the whole line)*
Free shipping within SA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (30/6/16)

You got me in suspenders here lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jakey (30/6/16)

Stop it @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/16)

What we are going to do is put the list into the randomiser and the top three names will each win a prize as follows:

1. Vape Cartel Prize
2. Mr Hardwicks Prize
3. Paulies E-Liquid Prize

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DrSirus-88 (30/6/16)

Nearly don't have a finger anymore let alone a nail

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (30/6/16)

So glad @shaunnadan isnt in this comp. He always wins. ALWAYS

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (30/6/16)

Loading the list into the randomiser...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (30/6/16)

Jakey said:


> So glad @shaunnadan isnt in this comp. He always wins. ALWAYS


But then again... @zadiac is around. Wins even more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape0206 (30/6/16)

The suspense is real

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (30/6/16)

Me looking at my phone like - PLEASE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (30/6/16)

*Drum roll playing*


----------



## RiaanRed (30/6/16)

Holy Crap this is intense!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (30/6/16)

Silver said:


> View attachment 59432


I dont like you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (30/6/16)




----------



## moolies86 (30/6/16)




----------



## shaunnadan (30/6/16)

And the winner is ....

Shaun Nadan !!! 

Wehoooooooooo!!!!! 

Sorry @Jakey I couldn't help myself

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (30/6/16)

@Silver, 
I hope you fall asleep right now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jakey (30/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> And the winner is ....
> 
> Shaun Nadan !!!
> 
> ...


I hate you so much right now. I saw a notification and it says that you mentioned me. I thought I was being tagged as a winner u fool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (30/6/16)

Oh thats evil Christo

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/6/16)

Jakey said:


> I hate you so much right now. I saw a notification and it says that you mentioned me. I thought I was being tagged as a winner u fool



That was the intention 

Evil plan of the day ...... My work here is done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (30/6/16)

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> Oh thats evil Christo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


It's not evil. We all get tired.


----------



## Jakey (30/6/16)

Im going to sleep and il see the results in the morning....... Said no1 ever


----------



## Silver (30/6/16)

The draw has been done!!




1. Vape Cartel Prize
*@Viper_SA *

2. Mr Hardwicks Prize
*@Zucas *

3. Paulies E-Liquid Prize
*@daniel craig *

Congrats guys, please contact @KieranD, @method1 and @Paulie for your prizes. 

Thanks to Vape Cartel, Mr Hardwicks and Paulies E-Liquid for sponsoring this and for just being such awesome vendors on our forum!

And a big thank you to all of you who entered and to those that put so much effort and creativity into your posts and pictures. It was a great thread to watch and follow. 

Till next time...

Here is the randomiser result:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Jakey (30/6/16)

46th hells yeah baybay!!!!!! Congratz to the winners! Lovely prize and well done to the community

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (30/6/16)

I'm waiting for amazon to be in stock so I can go buy 4x 115 ml.
@KieranD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (30/6/16)

Maybe next time.

Well done guys. Enjoy the juices

Was a great comp and flippen funny at the end there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moolies86 (30/6/16)

Congratz @Viper_SA @Zucas and @daniel craig !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane (30/6/16)

Well done guys! Juice for days! Big ups to the sponsors and organisers for making it possible! This is a great forum!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kevkev (30/6/16)

Hey @Silver my entry was not valid? Not on your list of valid entries


----------



## Zucas (30/6/16)

Thanks a mil to the sponsors and ecigssa for my epic prize , really made my night / day/week / month  this is a fantastic community

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/16)

Super excited to try out @Paulie 's full line  I had the Coffee Cake and the Apricot Jam Donut and they were both excellent  
Congrats to the other winners as well @Viper_SA and @Zucas

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/16)

And a big thank you to all the sponsors @Paulie @method1 @KieranD and ECIGSSA, you guys are awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/6/16)

Congrats to the winners! And thank you to the forum and all sponsors for another top quality competition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (30/6/16)

Well done guys! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (30/6/16)

Congrats all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/6/16)

kevkev said:


> Hey @Silver my entry was not valid? Not on your list of valid entries



@kevkev you are absolutely right! I cannot explain what happened there. I don't know why you were left out of the list. And I feel really bad because I tagged you to enter. Am very sorry about this. 

So to make up a bit and offer something as a consolation we are going to give you two tickets to VapeCon. Hope you can make it. I will contact you to arrange this.

Sorry again @kevkev - and thanks for your entry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Note to self
Don't look at the posts from members after competition close time that say they are biting their nails and the suspense is too much. 

2nd note to self
Perhaps announcing winners the next day is a bit more sensible after all ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (1/7/16)

Damn


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (1/7/16)

Well done guys
I will post like a retard to meet the 50 post minimum requirement for comp 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (1/7/16)

Congrats to the winners 

I was so close in 4th spot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (1/7/16)

Well Done Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/7/16)

Silver said:


> Note to self
> Don't look at the posts from members after competition close time that say they are biting their nails and the suspense is too much.
> 
> 2nd note to self
> Perhaps announcing winners the next day is a bit more sensible after all ....


Don't be hard on yourself! I'm sure we all agree that this was an awesome compo, and almost flawlessly executed!

As for waiting a day to announce winners... You must be mad, have you ever met a vaper willing to wait a day?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouder (1/7/16)

Congrats guys!!!


----------



## Greyz (1/7/16)

Well done to all the winners, awesome competition can't wait for more like it!


----------



## zadiac (1/7/16)

Jakey said:


> But then again... @zadiac is around. Wins even more



I promise I will not enter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/7/16)

Wow! Never expected to win anything. Thanks to the sponsors and admin team for making this possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kevkev (1/7/16)

Silver said:


> @kevkev you are absolutely right! I cannot explain what happened there. I don't know why you were left out of the list. And I feel really bad because I tagged you to enter. Am very sorry about this.
> 
> So to make up a bit and offer something as a consolation we are going to give you two tickets to VapeCon. Hope you can make it. I will contact you to arrange this.
> 
> Sorry again @kevkev - and thanks for your entry



There is no reason to feel bad about this, mistakes happen. Thanks for the offer for VapeCon, really not necessary. Just please make sure that I win the next EcigsSA comp

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mark121m (1/7/16)

awww snap too late


----------



## KZOR (1/7/16)

Grats to the triumphant musketeers. May the flavour of the juice take you to places that you thought were lost.
I will defo have 50 posts start of the next comp then you better be aware that there is a new cowboy in town.
I accept juice donations if you find any one in the prize bundle that does not accommodate with your buds.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RiaanRed (1/7/16)

Congrats to the lucky 3!
Wow I moved way up on the list... was at no 50 before random.com and I ended up at 48... hopefully it doesn't mean I have to enter 48 competitions to win something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

kevkev said:


> There is no reason to feel bad about this, mistakes happen. Thanks for the offer for VapeCon, really not necessary. Just please make sure that I win the next EcigsSA comp



Lol, thanks @kevkev - but I will still make contact with you and will try twist your arm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (1/7/16)

Congrats to all the winners! I'll be in touch with @Zucas to arrange his prize, which incidentally will include the upcoming CHOCOLATE WHIP

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/7/16)

Anyone seen or beard from @KieranD? PM'd him on Friday regarding my prize, but still no reply.


----------



## Silver (5/7/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone seen or beard from @KieranD? PM'd him on Friday regarding my prize, but still no reply.



I see he last logged in on Sunday
Probably just busy @Viper_SA 
I think give him a bit more time to respond
Paging @KieranD and @capetocuba - 
@Viper_SA is looking to make contact for his prize


----------



## capetocuba (5/7/16)

Silver said:


> I see he last logged in on Sunday
> Probably just busy @Viper_SA
> I think give him a bit more time to respond
> Paging @KieranD and @capetocuba -
> @Viper_SA is looking to make contact for his prize


Hi guys, I assume @Viper_SA won a prize in Johannesburg? I'm not party to this. I will speak to Kieran. 
Edit:- Just read the OP. I understand more now ... will discuss with Kieran as @Viper_SA is Cape Town based.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KieranD (5/7/16)

Hi All

Sorry been a crazy end to the month. I have responded to @Viper_SA and we will get the prize out today  

KD

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Viper_SA (6/7/16)

Thanks EcigsSA and @KieranD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks EcigsSA and @KieranD
> 
> View attachment 60044


That look Lung Sucking Good!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/16)

Super, thanks for sharing the pic @Viper_SA 
Enjoy the juices!


----------



## Nash Chetty (11/7/16)

Boosted Vaping LOADED SMORES and Paulies fine freakin Strawberry Lemon Cake.. Vaping on my RX200S (Firmware Updated) with a Griffin 25 running some Claptons

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

Great low angle second pic there @Nash Chetty !
Unfortunately this comp is already closed. Check out comp 3 which is now underway


----------



## Andre (11/7/16)

Nash Chetty said:


> Boosted Vaping LOADED SMORES and Paulies fine freakin Strawberry Lemon Cake.. Vaping on my RX200S (Firmware Updated) with a Griffin 25 running some Claptons
> View attachment 60473
> View attachment 60474


Lol, you do realise the comp has closed some time ago? Maybe lock the thread mods?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nash Chetty (11/7/16)

Haha after i posted then i read it properly

Reactions: Like 1


----------

